# My Article: Choosing a Guitar Teacher



## MichaelMurray (Mar 13, 2006)

My Article: *Choosing a Guitar Teacher* is now finished and available on my website at: http://www.michaelmurrayguitar.com/Choosing a Guitar Teacher.htm 
As always I appreciate any feedback/grammatical or spelling corrections.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

MichaelMurray said:


> My Article: *Choosing a Guitar Teacher* is now finished and available on my website at: http://www.michaelmurrayguitar.com/Choosing a Guitar Teacher.htm
> As always I appreciate any feedback/grammatical or spelling corrections.


Nice article. I wasn't checking for spelling, I think that's great advice, even more so for parents.

I met Bruce once when I was at the guitar workshop at Stetson, he struck me as a great guy and it's very impressive how many students of his have done very well. Good for you to have studied under him and have the patience to "start over".


----------

